# Choral Arrangement - The Prophet's Song



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought this was a superb arrangement of the Queen song. Includes sheet music so you can follow along. The recording is of a live choral performance.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm never convinced by octaves in a piano replacing what was once a bass guitar... has yet to work for me.

These arrangements from pop, almost inevitably lose either drive or that innate swing, an inimitable part of the original, thus, they all sound "square" totally unhip, to me. I don't think the genres, in any arrangement I've yet to hear transfer over well one to the other.


----------

